# can dogs eat cheese?



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

ok so what are the kinds of cheese a dog can eat


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

The kind made from milk. Mine love parmesan rinds. The stinkier the better. 

David Winners


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

what about guda and cheddar cheese?


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Any kind of cheese is fine as far as I know. 

David Winners


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

My vet recommended String Cheese and I occasionally feed them Cheddar. It's so much safer then doggy treats that you have no clue where they came from.

Make them do trick for their treats..

SGCSG


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I give small amounts of cheese as treats....


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I've always been told that cheese isn't good for a dog, as some are lactose intolerant and/or don't have the enzymes needed to break down cheese. Plus, dogs would not naturally eat dairy out in the wild (wolves, wild dogs, etc.). Not sure if cheese will just give them bad gas as they try to digest it, or if it causes other problems.

I know organic, plain, unflavored, unsweetened yogurt (dairy!) is usually recommended for it's active bacteria/probiotics when feeding a raw diet. So go figure! Ha.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

counter said:


> I've always been told that cheese isn't good for a dog, as some are lactose intolerant and/or don't have the enzymes needed to break down cheese. Plus, dogs would not naturally eat dairy out in the wild (wolves, wild dogs, etc.). Not sure if cheese will just give them bad gas as they try to digest it, or if it causes other problems.
> 
> I know organic, plain, unflavored, unsweetened yogurt (dairy!) is usually recommended for it's active bacteria/probiotics when feeding a raw diet. So go figure! Ha.


If the dog is lactose intolerant, cheese and yogurt are both a bad idea. The intolerance can vary for each individual. Cheddar cheese has very low lactose levels, while other cheeses are higher. 

Many trainers use cheese cubes for rewards. I have never personally see a dog react in a negative manner to cheese given in reasonable amounts.

David Winners


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I use cheese for obedience and have for years. Usually cheddar.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

My guys get cheese, string cheese, left over kids lunches cheese..they love old cheddar. I have never once had an issue with it, on boat days I pack them each a baggy full of cheese and almonds.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

My 4 love cheese. Chedder, Swiss, Provolone, Mozzarella (string) and even Cottage Cheese. No one has ever gotten sick from it.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Mine certainly enjoys her cheese as well....her particular favorite is a well aged chèvre such as Crottin de Chavignol or a Bleu du Bocage with a glass of Picpoul de Pinet or perhaps a sassy younger vintage Sauterne to wash it down. I had no idea GSDs had such a discerning palate and would have me spending a small fortune on their ridiculous indulgences. I sure hope she doesn't decide she likes jewelry.

SuperG


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

SuperG said:


> Mine certainly enjoys her cheese as well....her particular favorite is a well aged chèvre such as Crottin de Chavignol or a Bleu du Bocage with a glass of Picpoul de Pinet or perhaps a sassy younger vintage Sauterne to wash it down. I had no idea GSDs had such a discerning palate and would have me spending a small fortune on their ridiculous indulgences. I sure hope she doesn't decide she likes jewelry.
> 
> SuperG


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

David Winners said:


> The kind made from milk. Mine love parmesan rinds. The stinkier the better.
> 
> David Winners


Heh--being of Italian heritage, I like parmesan, and even better, pecorino romano, bitier and stinkier. The dogs love it, too. I have to fight them away when I grate it for anything! I do always end up giving them each a couple small pieces--SMALL pieces--the good imported stuff is $10-12 lb, for goodness sake!

Susan


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'll have to try cheddar cheese. Mine love American and string cheese .


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol superG, she will look stunning diamonds 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Thank you all for your answers


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Just wanted to add that I've fed small cheese cubes to my pups during training sessions and they didn't have any problems. I just prefer to feed grain-free jerky and raw meat treats over dairy, especially after reading that there *could* be problems digesting milk products. They have zero problems digesting meat! Ha. And they like meat just as much as they liked cheese, if not more.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

counter said:


> Just wanted to add that I've fed small cheese cubes to my pups during training sessions and they didn't have any problems. I just prefer to feed grain-free jerky and raw meat treats over dairy, especially after reading that there *could* be problems digesting milk products. They have zero problems digesting meat! Ha. And they like meat just as much as they liked cheese, if not more.


Have you ever tried dehydrating fish,fowl,beef or pork for treats?

SuperG


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I sometimes use shredded cheese as a topper 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Valerae (Jun 13, 2011)

I work in a cheese shop so you can be sure there is always cheese in my house to be shared. Sometimes they'll get the stinky, rotty end of a cheese that has met its maker and is no longer fit to be sold. Other times they dine on small bits of some of the world's fanciest cheeses like Montgomery's Cheddar, Stichelton blue or Tome d'Aquitaine. However, that's only because they give me THAT LOOK when I'm eating and I'm totally a sucker.


----------

